# What do you get up to....................



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

On your Birthdays then 

I am going for the 7 wonders of the world in one day.

1, Wash my car
2, Day off of work
3, Meet up with my mad best mate ;D
4, Enjoy eating some chocolate
6, Have a Curry
and.....
7, A glass of nice vino [smiley=cheers.gif]

(shame there are'nt 8 wonders of the world.....coz theres no room for the extra special birthday pressy  my hubby keeps going on about :-/)

So what does everyone else do?

If i was'nt doing the above (Hubby can't get the day off work  huh!) i wanted to go to the Zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Is it just me that pushes the boat out? ;D

:-* :-* :-*


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I usually go away with Doris. The weekend is spent going shopping drinking and.....


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

2002 I was in a Bar in canada getting fitshaced, 2003 I was in a bar in ascot, with 7 hours till the plane left for canada!!!! Pulled a gorgeous girl and then went to Banff for 2 weeks - arse.

But to be honest don't really do anything.

Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

1)Wake up
2)Put on Drainpipes & Leather Jacket
3)Drive to office
4)Logon
5)Post utter shite posts all day
6)Logoff
7)Drive home

But then I will be 49 on the 1st June.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> 1)Wake up
> 2)Put on Drainpipes Â & Leather Jacket
> 3)Drive to office
> 4)Logon
> ...


ROTFLMFAO ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You laughing at me ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> You laughing at me ? Â


Yep :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phew , thats alright then ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Back on topic...

Happy Birthday Nicky ! :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

My birthday's in a coupld of weeks, and if it's as nice as it's been recently, I'll be finding a beer garden and sitting there all day.


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Nicky, cant believe there is someone out there as mad as you


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> Nicky, cant believe there is someone out there as mad as you


I'm not mad m8y [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] its just that there are toooooooooooooooooooooooo many serious people in the world!

I mean, look at this thread! EVERYBODY on this forum has a birthday......it's the law  yet look how many people have opened up :-/ it is obviously far tooooooooo adventurous to admit to what you get up to on the anniversary of the day you were born, or perhaps thats it...........perhaps you DON'T get up to anything exciting.....arghhhhhhhhhhh poor fings :'(

I am on a mission! to lighten up the stiffs  hee hee heeeeeeeeeee :-*

I think us girls like our birfdays more...........cos it was the one time were were skinny.......and happy to be seen in the nudey


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I am on a mission! to lighten up the stiffs  hee hee heeeeeeeeeee :-*


Really???  LOL...this is so naughty little Nicky!!! ;D

I was going to say what I like doing...but the stiffs will be right behind me chasing me off the forum!! ;D ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I like to spend as much time in my birthday suit as possible.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why is it my birthday suite has gone all baggy and also on that topic, why is it that not long ago something was 10 inches and 1 wrinkle , now its 1 inch and 10 wrinkles... ???

old giTT


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> But then I will be 49 on the 1st June.


Suppose you'll be wanting birthday pressies at the London meet then - Bunny and I will get our thinking caps on for what to buy you. Let's see, fashionable clothes, a zimmer (with go faster decals of course) ... hmmmm 

Moley


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Think we should al club together and get TTotal one of those OAP Battery Buggies - Raven Black, no roof, and silver pension book stickers all over it.  ;D ;D ;D

PS First suggested upgrade, replace the 12v battery with a 24v one.............................. [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey birthdays are suppose to be fun fun and fun and even for the other half too ;D. Each year on my birthday I look back and think what I did the previous year and alternate it and Nicky I have news for you last year on my birthday we hit Colchester Zoo hehehehehe. 
It was a fabby day out and we had a picnic. I had my hubby, two sons and all the animals at the zoo to stroke and adore what more could a girlie want on her birthday LOL. I would love to experience it again and may do. Who says age matters either if you want to act like a kid then do so its lovely and your as young as you feel


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

O an another thing maybe we should hold another Essex meet at a Zoo so we can bung Vlastan in a cage, in the nude with some vegetables like they do the gorillas. :. No offence Lord V mate .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> O an another thing maybe we should hold another Essex meet at a Zoo so we can bung Vlastan in a cage, in the nude with some vegetables like they do the gorillas. Â :. No offence Â Lord V mate Â .


Brilliant idea...lets do it!! ;D


----------

